# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  MLM software

## Oupa Pilane

I am looking for an MLM software, can anyone help please!

----------


## AndyD

What is MLM software?

----------


## dfsa

> I am looking for an MLM software, can anyone help please!


Let me know more or less what Features you are looking for. 

They can become expensive. A standard CRM platform should also work fine.

Do you have an existing site that you want to link it to? If so what platform? There are some very cost affective ones around that add onto WP and most platforms that come standard with CPANEL

Give me a couple days!! I know I have one or two some ware with reasonable amount off features.

----------


## sridevi

Hi, *AJ Matrix* is the best MLM Software Script to create Your MLM Portal. It is the best software for membership based business, direct sales, MLM, Member Get Member, Network Marketing, Affiliate businesses and others. MLM Site Made Easy with AJ Matrix Scripts.

----------


## sridevi

Hi, AJ Matrix is the best MLM Software Script to create Your MLM Portal. It is the best software for membership based business, direct sales, MLM, Member Get Member, Network Marketing, Affiliate businesses and other

----------


## mlmstartersoftware

MLM Starter software a solution for MLM companies in only Rs.2100/- initial setup cost with Free MLM leads software, MLM classified, MLM tree builder software.

MLM Starter a product of NetBIZ Infotech is to provide customer satisfaction on without any initial investment or cost. By using maximum resources of modern internet technology on 0% initial IT Cost & 100% Satisfaction providing in excellence way. Only in initial starting setup cost an MLM company can start the MLM business using this MLM Software Solution which includes Free MLM Classified, Tree Builder, Payout generator.

For More Visit: http://www.mlmstartersoftware.com

Contact Person: S. K. Seth

Skype Id: netbizinfotech,

Mob.:  +918285376008 

Email: skseth@netbizinfotech.com

----------


## Oupa Pilane

> Hi, AJ Matrix is the best MLM Software Script to create Your MLM Portal. It is the best software for membership based business, direct sales, MLM, Member Get Member, Network Marketing, Affiliate businesses and other



Thank you so much: where can i source the AJ MAtrix and how much does it cost

----------


## sridevi

> Thank you so much: where can i source the AJ MAtrix and how much does it cost



Hi, You can get the pricing details of AJ Matrix http://www.ajsquare.com/products/matrix/price.php and some special offers are available. Offer Limited only for a short period.

----------


## mlmstartersoftware

Click on the Link Below to see the result:

http://mlmstartersoftware.com/what_is_mlm.html

----------


## ishatechgp

To get best MLM software services visit http://ishatechnology.com/MLM-Software-india.aspx

----------


## redcupvideo

Hi Oupa PM me , i can help. or whatsapp me 0832705440

----------


## vaidhegipatel

Hi, 
MLM software plays an important role in entire success of a multi level marketing company. The software enables easy communication and management of important data, it reduces monotonous job and helps to increase speed of the process. Though number of companies provide this software but I have found below link very helpful, may be this can help you out as they provide free demo version.

----------


## mariareese

These days, with the rapid growing prices of commodities, folks find it difficult to make both ends meet. Bills, and debts prices of commodities make life an everyday hard to live.Among the many moneymaking schemes available in the market today, multi level marketing software or MLM is considered as one of the best options for us.In spite of the dispute, MLM can still be a best source of income. However, it does not radically mean that this kind of endeavor can give you a ready pack of golds without exerting effort.

For getting best MLM software you like to go to the http://www.virtuoso.co.in/multi-level-marketing.html ... hope this helpful .. :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

> MLM is considered as one of the best options for us


Maybe in your country.  Maybe there people think they can just sit back, not work and the money will pour in.  The reality is, it doesn't.

----------


## CarpeDiem

*Socialbug - Affiliate / Direct Sales / Party Plan / MLM Plugin*

Full SAAS affiliate system integrated with nopcommerce. Installs in minutes and you can create an affiliate system/mlm or party plan. Affiliates get a replicated website and access to a backoffice to run their business.

Install and configuration is easy with our knowledgebase

http://mlm-socialbug.com/mlm-party-p...liate-plugin-2

http://mlm-socialbug.com

----------


## alexrogeraj

Are you looking for robust and powerful mlm software at affordable price. Then you have reached the right place. AJ Matrix provides the top quality and advanced MLM software at affordable price. 

AJ Matrix is full featured multi level marketing software that supports all popular networking and direct-sales business models that include 

Binary, M x N MatrixForced MatrixUni-Level MatrixAustralian X-UpBoard Matrix. 

The software also supports genealogy based TREE Structure and placements.

You can also get free demo on you request.

We make sure that  you get the best mlm software for low price when compared with other software in the market.

Buy AJ Matrix network marketing software for your successful business. To know more details about our pricing, please visit http://ajmatrix.com/pricing/

----------


## sedenrandy

I would like you to take a look at http://promlmsoftware.com/. Pro MLM comes with many unique features. Pro MLM supports various compensation plans. Also you can get free demo and support. Pro MLM also comes with Android app. So if you can get best mlm software to run your mlm business successfully

----------


## HR Solutions

Also the "best" hey ??!!! ............. You people !!!!

----------


## Dave A

Gee, Kevin. I didn't know you had an interest in MLM software. What are the sort of features that you find the most useful?

----------


## HR Solutions

> Gee, Kevin. I didn't know you had an interest in MLM software. What are the sort of features that you find the most useful?



I don't find anything about it useful .........  :Smile:   What is a good laugh tho is everyone that says they have the "BEST" software and the "BEST" MLM since marmite  :Smile:

----------


## jayniferson

> I am looking for an MLM software, can anyone help please!


We can help you. I am talking behalf of the company that name is BR Softech. BR Softech is a Most Reliable Bitcoin MLM Software Development Company which is Offering Coin Solution for MLM Business. Why chooe BR Softech for Your MLM Business because we protect your money higher level encryption, Our Bitcoin wallet easily integrats with other e-wallets for convenient fund management.

----------


## saru

I was searching the answer for the same question. Great information here. Thank you!

----------


## Figosten

Hi there,
Yes just decided to sell my software.
I can send you more info if you are interested.

----------


## dstuurman

Is there South African options available for MLM + eCommerce website?

----------

